# Anyone with TREX decking come in!



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> I built my deck last fall before it snowed so I didnt by furniture. Now its time! I do know that trex along with other composite decking scratch fairly easily and I was wondering what people are doing with deck furniture so it doesnt scratch when moved around? Example: I would imagine that sliding chairs and tables around on the deck would make large scratches and I am trying to avoid this? :no: Scratches look bad and you cant sand them out.
> 
> Anyone that has TREX and furniture care to comment on this?


Try not using the deck, and BBQ on the grass.....


:wink: :laughing:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Try not using the deck, and BBQ on the grass.....
> 
> 
> :wink: :laughing:


Crap, I guess I shouldnt have built a 600+ square foot deck then:laughing: :laughing: 

BBQ will be fine since it wont be sliding around. I just need to find the right material to put on the bottom of the furniture legs.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You'd be surprised to find that some furniture out there have rubber bumpers on the bottom. Any legs with rounded feet and cast iron should be fine. Composite also scratches easy when you're powerwashing the deck.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> You'd be surprised to find that some furniture out there have rubber bumpers on the bottom. Any legs with rounded feet and cast iron should be fine. Composite also scratches easy when you're powerwashing the deck.


So you thinking that a soft rubber would work well? I guess maybe as long as it doesnt leave rubber streaks all over the deck. I will look for some and see whats out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

These bumpers are really hard rubber, and are designed into the furniture. I think all in all, you should probably expect your deck to get beat up. It's pretty much inevitable.

Also, some people lay out rugs on their decks, especiall in hot climates. Your deck will get very hot if it's under the sun, and the color will fade over time.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> These bumpers are really hard rubber, and are designed into the furniture. I think all in all, you should probably expect your deck to get beat up. It's pretty much inevitable.
> 
> Also, some people lay out rugs on their decks, especiall in hot climates. Your deck will get very hot if it's under the sun, and the color will fade over time.


Well, at this point Im not accepting that my deck will get beat up. I'll keep searching online for workarounds that people have done in the past.


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

You can check out some of the pads and legs that this place has. Some of it may help to save from moving things around on your new deck. 
Good luck.

http://www.levelingmounts.com/


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

My friends and relatives with Trex decking haven't found chair and table legs an issue
I don't have it myself, but have installed it, and not heard of such issues


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Ditto. I installed the Evergreen decking. I have a grill, smoker, table & chairs, umbrella on it. I wash the dog, use my miter saw and wood tools on it when I need to....just about anything you can imagine.

Looks fine to me. And some of the chairs even lost the little plastic feet on them.

If you're that worried about wear and tear, you might want to look into concrete.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess Im really not THAT worried. I just remember while building it that its hardness is lacking. I scratched several boards with misc tools while sliding them around on it. I guess I was really just looking for people that had experience with kids and furniture being slid around on the material. Sounds like it shoudl be a non issue. 

Thanks all:yes:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

It'll be more likely to scratch also if the decking is hot, meaning when/after it's under the baking sun and you drag something across the deck.


----------



## thedeckman (Feb 11, 2008)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> I built my deck last fall before it snowed so I didnt by furniture. Now its time! I do know that trex along with other composite decking scratch fairly easily and I was wondering what people are doing with deck furniture so it doesnt scratch when moved around? Example: I would imagine that sliding chairs and tables around on the deck would make large scratches and I am trying to avoid this? :no: Scratches look bad and you cant sand them out.
> 
> Anyone that has TREX and furniture care to comment on this?


Most furniture will not scratch the Trex, but if your really worried I sell Trex furniture, and it certainly will not scratch Trex visit trexgoldpro.com


----------



## chalk_hill (Oct 6, 2008)

You can buy teflon-type pads from most hardware big-boxes - that is your best bet. As long is it doesn't have a sharp edge, most furniture doesn't seem to mar Trex.


----------



## jhd (Oct 12, 2009)

*trex*

I have never had an issue with furniture. Good Luck with Trex. After 5 years, the color of my trex is gone. Either have to stain it or replace it. No warranty on color. Hate this stuff, wanted maintance free.:furious:


----------



## COGarageMan (Oct 19, 2009)

My mother had a Trex deck installed and they put the BBQ grill and patio furniture on it and she's the kind of person who like to move the furniture around every couple of months. The dogs, one of them 80lbs., run around on it like crazy too. Their deck still looks fine. It seems to be pretty tough so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## paddle rose (Apr 13, 2010)

We have had trex decking since 1998-and very excited the first year and then all hell broke loose. We had spotting, mold, silver particles popping out. Our deck is about 15" x 30" -pretty big right? I did get a hold of a rep and he came out and personnaly sprayed what smelled like bleach but said it was specal product to help with trex decking-long story short-our deck looks like crap...it is now light gray (after power washing yesterday) but nice big black dots gallore. Mold is gone or rather it is a dfferent color now. I have read that their is a class action suit-anyone know about this? I am interested in getting my 15k back some how!!


----------



## chalk_hill (Oct 6, 2008)

paddle rose said:


> We have had trex decking since 1998-and very excited the first year and then all hell broke loose. We had spotting, mold, silver particles popping out. Our deck is about 15" x 30" -pretty big right? I did get a hold of a rep and he came out and personnaly sprayed what smelled like bleach but said it was specal product to help with trex decking-long story short-our deck looks like crap...it is now light gray (after power washing yesterday) but nice big black dots gallore. Mold is gone or rather it is a dfferent color now. I have read that their is a class action suit-anyone know about this? I am interested in getting my 15k back some how!!


 
Trex honors their warranty as it was at the time you installed your deck (i.e. it has changed over the years). As far as I know, the warranty only ever covered replacement material, although for years they did pay for labor as well. I know, I got paid to re-do bunch of them. Last I heard, it was materials only and only for surface deterioration issues. 

That said, if you kept your warranty and purchase records from 1998 (you did, right?) just read up on it and file a claim accordingly.

There is no such thing as "maintenance-free". Out of curiosity, what other products do you have that you have left outside and walked over for twelve years, without maintenance, and feel you are owed all your money back?

To the OP, the latest generation of Trex is a lot harder and denser than the previous ones, so it is less susceptible to scratches. Any furniture without sharp edges should be OK - keeping in mind it's a deck, not a Steinway.
:thumbsup:

Relax. Enjoy.


----------



## TyLanEnt (May 17, 2010)

Trex has recommended the Hidden Link, a hidden deck fastener that has blown out TigerClaw and their clips. I have tried TigerClaw and Hidden Link, and the difference is night and day, TigerClaw is so aggressive, they use a sledge hammer and the spacing was so inconsistent. Hidden Link was perfect, simple and didn't require me to hit my deck, turned out beautiful. Hidden Link was also recommended by A.E.R.T.!!! SO I had to get it.

Has anyone else tried Hidden Link, or their other clips systems Mantis, Crown or Shadoe Track?


----------



## dminden (May 19, 2010)

I have 10 year old Everex composite decking and have never noticed scratching. We move our furniture around by dragging it!


----------

